# what pet have you always wanted?



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

talking about red eyed tree frogs, and wanting them as a child (and not realising, until i got properly introduced to herps that you could actually get them!) 

i just wondered what pets you had always wanted... 

Like Mason wants a penguin (still not convinced it'll ever happen!) 

so what pets have you dreamed about having? whether or not they are realistic, it doesn't matter... this is about fantasy pets!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have always wanted a spider monkey I still would love some, one day if I have the space and the money


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

greater (asian one horned)rhino for me, these things look pre-historic


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

a little elephant, bout the same size as an average dog.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

well mines not very fancy lol but a yellow conda, once i get off my ass and get a job ill think about buying one :no1:


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

a white tiger :roll:

http://www.itsmynewsletter.com/paintingflorida/images/MyWhiteTigerFacewebsite.jpg


----------



## Trinketts (Jan 30, 2007)

A T-REX how class would that be, or a triceratops, thats what pet i dream about having,

and if were being seriious, i would love a pet grizzly bear, they are just great....;l


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

mine is an elephant i wanted one to live in my wardrobe when i was small and my parents always said no, i wonder why :lol2:


----------



## emilou (Jan 10, 2007)

a black and white cow
maybe one day when i have a farm


----------



## Fire Bellied (Nov 24, 2006)

Nah.....What you really want is a dragon!!!

Not the soppy little Komodo ones.....I'm talking one of those big ol' beasties that Harry Potter had to nick the egg from....Yeah baby....Now we're talking!!! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: .......And dont none of you try to make out like you've not seen it!!!!


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

I always wanted a Whites Tree Frog


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

Whoa guys guess what! I walked in my bedroom and there it was - a whites tree frog! AMAZING!


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

Ive always wanted a pitbull think there great lookin dogs


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*I've always wanted a black panther :mf_dribble: now that would look wicked walking next to me in the street :mf_dribble: wow no one would mess with me or give me funny looks :mf_dribble: hehe*


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

I would love to have a british bulldog but they cost too much!! 
Not fair!!!!!


----------



## Fire Bellied (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm right with you there Titch!!! (As I aint ever gonna get my H.Potter dragon, am I!!!)

Ive wanted a B.B for as long as I can remember!

My wife promise me she'd buy me one for my 30th about 5 years ago to shut me up.....Problem is....I've never forgot.....And I'm 30 in August....HOORAH!!! (Must be the first person ever to actually look forward to hitting the big three oh!!!)

I'll keep you posted!!!!!!

Steve.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

id love a Siberian Husky too and just for the record, iv never seen Harry Potter


----------



## Fire Bellied (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah.....Whatever Royal Boa!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: ......It's my 3 year old (nearly) daughter....She makes me watch 'em AND read her the books...ALL OF 'EM!!!!...............HONEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

Fire Bellied said:


> I'm right with you there Titch!!! (As I aint ever gonna get my H.Potter dragon, am I!!!)
> 
> Ive wanted a B.B for as long as I can remember!
> 
> ...


I will be happy and sad if you get one!:lol2:  
Deffo keep me posted!!!!!


----------



## Fire Bellied (Nov 24, 2006)

Oh Titch!!!  

But I could send you some cute wrinkly, saggy puppy piccies....Wouldn't that help put a smile back on ya face???

......At least until you can get ya own one!!!! : victory:


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

I want a penguin too... I'm sure it would be possible... I was discussing this with my OH and his parents at the weekend! lol

Or a polar bear... that's be cool.

But my actual real life ones I think would be a parrot and some sugar gliders...one day maybe I'll be a headteacher and have the money, but then have no time! Pants!


----------



## eowyn (Mar 2, 2007)

i'd love an african grey parrot . . . . . one day . . . . . *crosses fingers*

x


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

il second that... and i really havnt seen it... honest


----------



## eowyn (Mar 2, 2007)

actually, on reflection, i'd like a pterodactyl like they have in torchwood . . . .


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

Perpetual tiger cub.


----------



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

couple that i want is an armadillo (one of the smaller ones not the massive beasty ones you can get) and a macaw-preferably a buffons or hyacinth but would be more than happy with a green wing!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

some cool pets there guys  i've always wanted a monkey too  
when i moved in to my own house, a group of us were going to save up, and buy a capuchin monkey, cuz we'd all always wanted a monkey! 
I think Mason's kinda glad we didn't now... there would be no room in his house! 

what about an Armadillo Girdled Lizard Ianyork? 

i saw them, and immediately wanted one cuz they look like mini armadillos! 


















sami


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Fire Bellied said:


> Nah.....What you really want is a dragon!!!
> 
> Not the soppy little Komodo ones.....I'm talking one of those big ol' beasties that Harry Potter had to nick the egg from....Yeah baby....Now we're talking!!! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: .......And dont none of you try to make out like you've not seen it!!!!



A Hungarian Horntail? they're nasty they are!  

sami


----------



## Fire Bellied (Nov 24, 2006)

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble: Yeah Quixotic Axolotl....That's the baby!!!! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:

Im darn sure if you kept it fed well (maybe do a mass culling of the chav's!!!: victory: ).....With a nice full belly it'd soon settle down!!!


----------



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> some cool pets there guys i've always wanted a monkey too
> when i moved in to my own house, a group of us were going to save up, and buy a capuchin monkey, cuz we'd all always wanted a monkey!
> I think Mason's kinda glad we didn't now... there would be no room in his house!
> 
> ...


there funky little fellas, never seen them before but cant beat a real life armadillo, granted all chances of me becoming a gardener are gone:lol2: i am so gutted.............:lol2:


----------



## Fire Bellied (Nov 24, 2006)

:mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:Yeah Quixotic Axolotl....That's the baby!!!! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:

Im darn sure if you kept it fed well (maybe do a mass culling of the chav's!!!: victory: ).....With a nice full belly it'd soon settle down!!!


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

i would love a bengal tiger:mf_dribble: (if that is how it is spelt) Could never have one cause its cruel and it would probly eat me.. nice to dream tho.


----------



## Fire Bellied (Nov 24, 2006)

Ooooops!!! got so excited I posted it twice....Sorry everyone!!! :bash:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

lol yeah, let's make sure there's at least one in every town... 

get the chav population to reasonable levels! 

sami


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

i spotted the armadillo lizards in the Dorling Kindersley handbook ~ reptiles and amphibians.. (it was a xmas present, and very useful! )
I keep going through it, and seeing stuff i'd like to get! 

there's loads of wierd and wonderful things in it, and most of what we have is in there! 

Sami


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

Talking of 'dillos, TSKA have got a few cpative bred hand raised armadillos!!! so immensely cute, but i think they're over a grand each! Wish i lived in texas, they're vermin over there!

I have always wanted my own croc centre, with all crocodilians, breeding chinese alligators and garhials, keeping mississippiensis, salties, niles, but each species having like, 1 acre enclosures with trees and a half acre lacke indoors! 
Would be awesome!

Also, a pig and a cow, got soft spot for them:lol2: 

Max x


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

whats TSKA stand for?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

the specialist keepers association

'dillos they are on the list for the next few years, i know someone who breeds them, so we will swap skunk for dillo at some point!!

what would i like...

Pegasus..

Unicorn..

Dragon..

they'd do me!

N


----------



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

boomslang40 said:


> Talking of 'dillos, TSKA have got a few cpative bred hand raised armadillos!!! so immensely cute, but i think they're over a grand each! Wish i lived in texas, they're vermin over there!
> 
> I have always wanted my own croc centre, with all crocodilians, breeding chinese alligators and garhials, keeping mississippiensis, salties, niles, but each species having like, 1 acre enclosures with trees and a half acre lacke indoors!
> Would be awesome!
> ...


 
cool cheers max, never been on that site, after looking at that its the 9 banded one i think is cool as hell, not to big and not to small


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

I always wanted a giraffe, cos I was so lanky in school...


----------



## balacollie (Feb 23, 2007)

hi everyone,i always wanted a chimp.they are so cool.
in a way i got 3.(my kids)


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

fan tail water rabbit
a monster that lives on fresh air and lays golden eggs
black dragon that lives in a matchbox
a fu dog
a basilisk
a gorgon
a black pegasus that breathes ice


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

When I have my own place and enough land I'll be moving into Raptors (the winged type ) Lanners, Harris, Prarie Falcons <3 Eagle Owls, Snow Owls, Honey Buzzards etcetc.
And I will - one day - own an asian short clawed otter business/group(family)  Again, as soon as I have the land.


----------



## jayl (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi guys, mines defonately gotta be a wolf....
how cool would that be.. 
:mf_dribble:


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

A timber wolf definately, i do know a couple of people who have them but unfortunately they dont tend to mix well with small children and cats so i dont have one


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

Fire Bellied said:


> Nah.....What you really want is a dragon!!!
> 
> Not the soppy little Komodo ones.....I'm talking one of those big ol' beasties that Harry Potter had to nick the egg from....Yeah baby....Now we're talking!!! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: .......And dont none of you try to make out like you've not seen it!!!!


 

I am proud to say I have never read any Harry Potter novels or watched the films, so your gonna have to find a picture of it, lol

but yeah, I want a velociraptor (not likely, I know), or maybe a king cobra


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL, I believe Harry had to steal the Golden Egg from a dragon called a Hungarian Horn Tail :lol2: 
And his competitors had Chinese Fireball? Welsh something or another and something with something wrong with its nose LOL. Think it was swedish


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

no problemo, they do pretty funky mammals! pretty complicated site and you have to e-mail for a price list now but they send it pretty quick! If you check the European animals, you can get saltwater crocs, tigers, rhinos, anything!!!


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Mussuranas *sigh* Still reptiles but god would I love a few.
A caucasian ovcharka and a whole host of smallish mammals is probably all I want!
A skunk is on the cards for next year all going well, I would also love mink and zorillas.


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

I'd also love a huuuuuge green anaconda, or huuuuuuuuuge retic, in a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuge enclosure


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

bull shark lol:grin1:


----------



## 3Way-Steve (Jan 9, 2007)

a huge warehouse sized serpentarium, filled with all my favourite snakes hehe...

and a Saltwater Croc... man they're cool...


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

here here!!!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

ok.. i'm a geek! 

Harry had the Hungarian Horntail...
Cedric had the Swedish Short Snout
Krum had the Chinese Fireball
and Fleur had the Welsh Green...

and Norbert was a Norwegian Ridgeback. 

 

(ok, so I couldn't remember who had which one, i looked that up! )

Sami


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

well o/h;s is a dwarf caimen for me as it says pet not reptile mine would be a highland pony i so want a horse again


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

ok almost realisticly lol 
nile monitor
mangrove monitor
emerald tree monitor
curviers dwarf caiman
lace monitor
alligator snappin turtle
squirrel monkey
asian water monitor
jungke carpet python
burmese python
yellow anaconda
black throat/white throated monitors
australian perentie
lake titicaca frog
red tegu
gold tegu
argentine black and white tegu
spiny tail iguana
cuban rock iguana
rhinoceros iguana
:grin1: wow wat is it with me and big things(it must mean somethin lol
:grin1:


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Pygmy pigs would be cool walking that over the park would be wicked. There was one that used to be over the park close to where I live but it was culled cause of foot and I've wanted one ever since.


----------



## King Of Dreams (Aug 4, 2006)

Tiger Shark
Panther
Minotaur
Chimera
Manticor
Krakken
Hydra
and a Sphinx.


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

i just want a british bulldog


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

I want a liger!!
lion x tiger...they r frigging HUGE and i just think they r incredible xx


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

A black Arabian Horse (I had a grey for 12 years but they are a bugger to keep clean, lol)

AND

A dickersonae Collared Lizard SiteBuilder........


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

We'd love some Fossa's !
We spend ages watching them at Marwell zoo, they are fantastic, unusual bouncy things!

I know my little boy would love a dwarf caimen, he loves watching the ones in the petshop - he thinks they are dinosaurs!


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

god, difficult one that!!

well i think id have to go for a leopard or a luck dragon (like falcor out of never ending story!!)

darkfaerysworld


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

gan1 said:


> A black Arabian Horse (I had a grey for 12 years but they are a bugger to keep clean, lol)
> 
> AND
> 
> A dickersonae Collared Lizard SiteBuilder........


Haha, I used to have a black arab, theyre no easier to keep clean than greys because they always look dusty!
I have a bay now, muuuuch easier, though she's on loan so I dont have to groom her anymore :lol:


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

*Bengal Tiger*



emski said:


> i would love a bengal tiger:mf_dribble: (if that is how it is spelt) Could never have one cause its cruel and it would probly eat me.. nice to dream tho.


thats me in the pic with one - beautiful animals..


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> Haha, I used to have a black arab, theyre no easier to keep clean than greys because they always look dusty!
> I have a bay now, muuuuch easier, though she's on loan so I dont have to groom her anymore :lol:


I'd have to wrap it up in cotton wool, and ban it from the field, lol. Keep it in a glass case, and pay someone to clean up after it, lol


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

i always wanted a lil raptor lol like in jurassic park 

and a gecko but i got that now so im half happy lol


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm a tad jealous! sweet tig! who are you? the keeper? middle with handrpints or far right?...or the arm?! lol


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

devilsofdarkness said:


> god, difficult one that!!
> 
> well i think id have to go for a leopard or a luck dragon (like falcor out of never ending story!!)
> 
> darkfaerysworld


interesting post,i was thinking a unicorn but how cute was the dragon in never ending story,i loved that film id like one of those oh and a unicorn,a snow leopard would look good on the end of a rhinestone lead and collar and a dogue de bordeux when ive got the space


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

I think they lied about it being a dragon, lol. It was fluffy and had spaniel ears !!!!


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

Ive always and still do want a standard Burmese, but living on my own means I wouldnt be able to safely handle an adult  Maybee soon I will find someone with an interest in herps and we can live together happily ever after with our managerie :smile:


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

gan1 said:


> I think they lied about it being a dragon, lol. It was fluffy and had spaniel ears !!!!


mmm youre right there but cute as a button


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

errm a water monitor or a big cat but a tame 1 haha oh and i really wanna barn owl
dan


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

*Totally fantasy pets:*

A real velociraptor - the kind that was six feet long and as tall as a collie dog. 
I wouldn't say no to a small dragon either. 
A dwarf burmese that doesn't get more than five feet long.
A dwarf American Alligator that doesn't get more than two feet long and looks like a hatchling forever.

As for Falkor... ok, he was a Three Mile Island Cocker Spaniel.

Now, realistically... my wish list is more like:

*Mammals:*
A genet - either small- or large-spotted.
A Gambian pouched rat
A llama
A purebred tortie point Siamese cat that my two cats will tolerate
A breeding group of siamese satin mice

*Birds:*
A group of Ameraucana bantam hens (the kind that lay blue eggs and have tails)
A goose - maybe something like an Egyptian would be nice.

*Reptiles:*
A Hogg Island boa or a Sonoran (I'm not picky!)
A Piebald royal
A Super Cinnamon royal that doesn't show any head deformities
A Pied-Sided Granite Corn

*Amphibians:*
A naturalistic dart frog setup or three
The tiger salamander I had as a kid
A giant Chinese salamander - the kind that get six feet long

*Fish:* 
One of the small shark species, like a Bamboo Cat Shark.
An octopus - blue-ringed if I had a choice, though I know they're dangerous.
A Snowflake Moray and a Zebra Moray
A freshwater stingray


----------



## 3Way-Steve (Jan 9, 2007)

A GIANT JAPENESE SALAMANDER!!!


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Ultimately a Tiger

but more obtainable a British Bull Dog


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'd like my own colony of Meerkats. I can just see them now perched on the sofa arm looking for danger when I get home from work.


----------



## rascal2005 (Feb 23, 2007)

:lol2: i want this tiger 

http://www.bigcatrescue.org/images/WhiteTigerDeformed1.jpg

http://www.bigcatrescue.org/images/WhiteTigerDeformed4.jpg

or if not a figi iguanha

john


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

OOOOHHH POOO!! forgot about the meerkats

I REALLY REALLY REALLY WANT SOME!!!

THEY SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

llama, llama, llama llama, oh...and a mudskipper


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

my eldest son harley wants what he calls a rase which actually means girraffe lol


----------



## KenMan (Feb 14, 2007)

Saltwater crocodile for me, so huge and powerful. Amazing creatures


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

I always wanted a donkey lol
I really really want a gaboon viper but im not brave enough!!!!


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

Always wanted my own horse. I'm sure one day my dream will come true! Then again now I have Kevin I couldnt want for anything more!
Tanya xxxx


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

id love an american aligator or dawrf caiman.

plus these snakes............ dumerils boa, emerald tree boa, BRB, hogs island boa. 

LOL erm i need to widen my snake collection is what im saying


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

who wanted armadillos..... whoever it was may want to drop me a pm 

N


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

An Orca whale :lol2:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

ive always wanted a gorilla 

edit: I would settle for an orangutan that holds my hand though


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

ive wanted:

leopard tortoise
ferret (only the polecat colour!!!)
royal python
wouldnt mind a corn


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I from a little kid always wanted a tortoise.. No one would ever buy me one . Then we went over to seem my cousin in January and she had a tort.. I told Mark I had always wanted one since I had been about 3 years old. He went out and brought me two..

So now I have what I have always wanted.

Liz


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

hmm ill take a dolphin if anyone wants to swap one for a corn?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

mmmm, i wouldnt mind a tops chained up in my back garden aswell


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

Ive always wanted my own horse.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> mmmm, i wouldnt mind a tops chained up in my back garden aswell


back garden? :lol2: liar
you want me in your bed strapped down and helpless. Your just sick! sick i tell you!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

Tops said:


> back garden? :lol2: liar
> you want me in your bed strapped down and helpless. Your just sick! sick i tell you!


what ever floats you boat topsy....

:grin1:hehe


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

horde of armadillos for me,at least 20 or so:grin1:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

for me it would be a friendly chimpanzee:smile:


----------



## herpie796 (Jul 31, 2007)

I've always wanted an albino retic, but seeing as I'm going into 6 grade, I doubt that'll happen soon!:smile:


----------



## herpie796 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey, does anyone here know about Slider Turtles?


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

A DIVORCE And im getting one just din't think it would cost me so [email protected]@@@ing much 

Anyway better to have loved and lost than live with a complete [email protected] forever xx


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Tops said:


> hmm ill take a dolphin if anyone wants to swap one for a corn?


I got some tins of Tuna, you could always take them and piece one back together!

"Build your own dolphin kit":lol2:



I've wanted Egyptian frutibats and Jerboa's for as far back as I can remember!


----------



## King Of Dreams (Aug 4, 2006)

*A Komodo dragon. One day, perhaps I will.*


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Good luck with that!

I was wondering today why we as reptile keepers can't legally keep them? Is it because of them being protected species? If so.....smuggling got round that one with lots of other animals available to us today (e.g beardies).......

....don't get me wrong here I'm not advocating the smuggling of komodo dragons!:lol2:


----------



## King Of Dreams (Aug 4, 2006)

_*Some people DO keep them. Very expensive though, and I'd expect you'd have to have a Zoo license too. And dangerous. One bloke in the states kept a pair in his basement. Fell down the steps and got torn to pieces.*_


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

DOH! 

Always wanted a fiji iguana.
Used to want some chipmunks.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

brian said:


> A DIVORCE And im getting one just din't think it would cost me so [email protected]@@@ing much
> 
> Anyway better to have loved and lost than live with a complete [email protected] forever xx


haha.


----------



## Luckymojo (Jul 28, 2007)

I want a zebra:grin1:

and my little boy wants a giraffe...infact he keeps asking if i can take all the giraffe excluders off all the doors so they can get in (kids eh?)


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Good luck with that!
> 
> I was wondering today why we as reptile keepers can't legally keep them? Is it because of them being protected species? If so.....smuggling got round that one with lots of other animals available to us today (e.g beardies).......
> 
> ....don't get me wrong here I'm not advocating the smuggling of komodo dragons!:lol2:


i used to work in a shop n we used to sell komodo babies at one point - luvly when they are lil -scary when they are big!

i want a ferret at the mo but i constantly want new pets!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

MissHayho said:


> i used to work in a shop n we used to sell komodo babies at one point - luvly when they are lil -scary when they are big!


Wasn't it worrying knowing you had individual animals selling for £100,000-ish sitting in your shop?

As for dolphins... I don't know as I'd call a 'phin a PET. They're too smart for that.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i got what i always wanted was bought up with dogs ex husband said no .now i got 3:lol2:


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Wasn't it worrying knowing you had individual animals selling for £100,000-ish sitting in your shop?
> 
> As for dolphins... I don't know as I'd call a 'phin a PET. They're too smart for that.


it wasnt my shop - i just used to work there - they dont sell them n e more. i remember the lil ones well cos they are v skittish when they are small and hiss alot but obviously cos they are small it is barable, but i did wonder why they were selling them cos they get soooooo big and personally i dont think people can house efficiently.


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

A goat : victory:


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

huskie

thorney devil (lizard)


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

King Of Dreams said:


> _*Some people DO keep them. Very expensive though, and I'd expect you'd have to have a Zoo license too. And dangerous. One bloke in the states kept a pair in his basement. Fell down the steps and got torn to pieces.*_


Jebus! Yeah I guess if you have money you can get anything you want.



MissHayho said:


> i used to work in a shop n we used to sell komodo babies at one point - luvly when they are lil -scary when they are big!
> 
> i want a ferret at the mo but i constantly want new pets!


Really. I didn't know they were obtainable. They're pretty as babies, ugly as adults but their sheer bulk makes them impressive to look at. My local zoo (Colchester Zoo) has a pair at the in-between stage......fairly small but lost all pretty markings. Still.....they'll grow.

Personally I'd rather have a crocodile monitor or a water monitor........or any of the other large monitors come to think of it.


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Really. I didn't know they were obtainable.


They aren't...zoo only. Not only are they cites a but you would need a DWA license.


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

umm a vietnam mandarin ratsnake i love the colours on them


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

emilou said:


> a black and white cow
> maybe one day when i have a farm


you have a place in my heart...i adore cows and everyone laughs at me...i'd love a highland cow though theyre so fluffy and have ace horns!!1
: victory:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

BELIAL said:


> They aren't...zoo only. Not only are they cites a but you would need a DWA license.


The only lizards on the DWA are the Mexican Beaded and the Gila monster.

You can keep any monitor you like without a DWA. 

However, Komodo dragons ARE CITES Appendix A - and I really, really think that it's unlikely any shop would ever have any in, given that they'd cost hundreds of thousands.

Now, what I can believe is that a shop might CALL a baby monitor a Komodo Dragon just to get it sold, even if it was actually something like a water monitor, a croc monitor or a Nile....

My "wanted pets" list has changed.

I want a Large-Spotted Genet, a Gambian Giant Pouched Rat, a whole business of ferrets, a magpie and a packet of steak-flavoured Crisps.

I would call the crisps Martin.


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> The only lizards on the DWA are the Mexican Beaded and the Gila monster.
> 
> You can keep any monitor you like without a DWA.


Due to the saliva they produce i thought you would need a DWA...if they were to be in a private collection. Most institutes already have a DWA and there are only two private collections i know of that have one.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

BELIAL said:


> Due to the saliva they produce i thought you would need a DWA...if they were to be in a private collection. Most institutes already have a DWA and there are only two private collections i know of that have one.


They're not listed on the DWA schedule - which means you don't need one to own one. 

There just aren't any Varanus species on there 

Now, if it's proven that Komodo dragons do have venom that (aside from the dirty mouths) is strong enough to pose a significant risk to human health... they MIGHT add them in a future revision of the schedules.

It's like Hognose snakes - some people do have severe reactions to their venom, but they aren't listed.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Mmm... got a mertons on the books if you are serious about wanting a water monitor..

N




Fangio said:


> Jebus! Yeah I guess if you have money you can get anything you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

cool...:smile:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

A croc, I got obsessed with them from the age of 3yrs. If I had a bigger house and the knowledge I would go for a DWA licience and get myself one.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

BELIAL said:


> cool...:smile:


if you want a pet that gets 8ft+ and can take your head off yeah.. great!!!

tbh, not for me, but someone will love it none the less

N


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I have also always wanted an ant farm. Now I think about it, I may see if I can get hold of one.


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

Not a pet so much as a companion, but I would like to have a tame,intelligent Chimpanzee. One that gives high fives, and plays 360 :lol2:


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> I have also always wanted an ant farm. Now I think about it, I may see if I can get hold of one.


My bro got a lil ant farm thing a while back, and his friend decided to put a spider in there. Poor lil spider didn't stand a chance


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

a lamb
i went to get one last year but when i arrived i was told due to the foot and mouth crap that went on there are new laws
you have to have a licence and also an area of land
even with my 90ft garden i couldnt have one lol
i only wanted it to eat the grass lol


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

baby05x said:


> a lamb
> i went to get one last year but when i arrived i was told due to the foot and mouth crap that went on there are new laws
> you have to have a licence and also an area of land
> even with my 90ft garden i couldnt have one lol
> i only wanted it to eat the grass lol


If you only wanted it to eat the grass then all you have to do is get my drunk and supply me with cigs; I will gladly graze in return. :lol2:


----------



## reptile king (Jun 11, 2007)

*i would get*

a pot belled pig or a little camen croc the list is endless i want 2 of every kind like noahs ark


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

Incubuss said:


> If you only wanted it to eat the grass then all you have to do is get my drunk and supply me with cigs; I will gladly graze in return. :lol2:


its a deal but you clean your own poop up after ya lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Nerys said:


> Mmm... got a mertons on the books if you are serious about wanting a water monitor..
> 
> N


Thanks Nerys but I have no room for any large animals anymore having just taken on 2 retics with a third possibly on the way! That and the tegu takes up a bit of space.

I just said I preferred them to Komodo's is all (though I do want one one day).


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, np...

we will find someone who wants the blooming thing sometime i am sure!!

N


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Is it a bit of a handfull then?

I didn't get to see you and the skunk at Barking Will you be at Basildon show with him? If so can I play?:lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

no idea.. just know they get huge and its still on the books lol.. i can ask 

yup, she'll be down at EARC for sure, with a couple of the youngsters also, now they are being broken into public life 

more than welcome to come for a cuddle (with the skunk!)

N


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> They're not listed on the DWA schedule - which means you don't need one to own one.
> 
> There just aren't any Varanus species on there
> 
> ...


If I remember righly, they carry 57 different types of bacteria in their mouths and 7 or 8 of them that are potentially fatal to humans (can't remember which). It is how they kill their prey after all - bite it and follow it until it keels over.

Saying that all monitors have "dirty mouths", some worse than others.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Yay I'd love a cuddle! (with the skunk too):no1:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

skunks are the same.. i have mate who swabbed her skunks butt, and swabbed its mouth, and sent them off..

her butt came back clean as clean.. 18 months later they were still trying to work out what on earth the bacteria in the mouth were!

i've been bitten a few times though, and thankfully nothing bad come of it!

(never by snuff..)

N


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Yeah lots of animals are like it. Boids are no different. I had a friend who's arm swoll up after a bite from a 4ft BCI! Never seen that happen before....



Why did she swab the skunk? Did she have a reaction to a bite or just curious?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Saying that all monitors have "dirty mouths", some worse than others.


And by comparison, the cleanest healing animal bite I've ever seen was a Tegu bite. 

I do think there's something to the idea that varanids DO produce venom-like compounds and that SOME species may produce venom.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Nerys.
did you say you have a water monitor on the books??
what does on the books mean...?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> And by comparison, the cleanest healing animal bite I've ever seen was a Tegu bite.
> 
> I do think there's something to the idea that varanids DO produce venom-like compounds and that SOME species may produce venom.


I'd agree with you on that one. Some of it may be down to the fact they eat flesh and a lot of them eat carrion which is basically rotting causing said bacterial build-up. Others may produce it themselves.

I read an article in New Scientist where it was claiming Bearded Dragons have mild venom-like effect to their saliva, along with many other lizard species also. It was an interesting read though I took it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

DeanThorpe said:


> Nerys.
> did you say you have a water monitor on the books??
> what does on the books mean...?


i did dean

on the books = for sale for a client

N


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Jerrys got a water moniter at BJherps at the moment its huge, bloody massive


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

oh right ok.
Is it adult?
I would be interested in a baby one but thats not likely i know.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> oh right ok.
> Is it adult?
> I would be interested in a baby one but thats not likely i know.


I've seen a few little'uns about. Try asking at some of the more specialist shops like Cold Blooded in Rainham, Essex as they've had some over the last few months. Other shops have stuff like that on lists and only get in to order when people ask.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

young adult i think...

about 2ft long..

N


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the one at BJherps must be 6ft


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Ive always wanted a pet ant but the things keep running off


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Snake_charmer said:


> Ive always wanted a pet ant but the things keep running off


lol

A leaf cutter ant colony would be pretty cool.


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

not really a pet but id like an arowana and a 20 foot tank for it :lol2:


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

Mine has to be a Dexter cow they are so sodding cute!!!!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Elephant.


----------

